# Bring back the old classification system please



## Soylentlilac (Nov 13, 2005)

Disregard please. I thought everyone wasn't using the XWG, BBW, Sex etc. classifiers but then I saw where they were. I just need to delete this post, how do I do it?


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 18, 2005)

Soylentlilac said:


> Disregard please. I thought everyone wasn't using the XWG, BBW, Sex etc. classifiers but then I saw where they were. I just need to delete this post, how do I do it?



edit your post, then select "go advanced" or something like that. It's the button right next to "Save."

there will be an option to delete at the top.

EDIT: Nevermind, you can't do that to the first post of a topic. But I can do it to mine!! But I won't so it'll explain why you can't delete it.

Sorry.


----------

